# Job trouble



## Jprez556 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mornin, Im a Poolee and now i just put in for my job wish list last night and my order is as follows. Combat engineer, Radio operator, and combat support. Now I know just because I put down and qualified for these jobs I am not guaranteed to get any, especially since I have an active duty contract. I know I'm going to sound like a wanna be supreme right here, but I long to do infantry, than recon. My recruiter said he puts putting kids in infantry because you don't learn like a trade you can use in the civilian world. Also I'm not the best at pt at the moment, predominantly my pull-ups and crunches, I got my 1.5 at 11:25, I know its not amazing but I dropped a whole minute from my last IST. But back to the point. I qualify for recon too, and he said he'd put my as that as soon as I pass my IST, but I would feel a lot more confident going to an infantry bat first, than applying for BRC, mainly because my understanding is if you fail, you'd go back to your infantry bat (please correct me if I'm wrong), and if you enlist with an HZ (recon) contract, if you fail you get an open contract. So if anyone went to infantry than recon and had this experience please sound off and tell me, because even though combat engineer is a great path, it just doesn't feel right to me, or for me. Thanks, Rah.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 13, 2017)

Look man,

That whole string of text you wrote makes zero freaking sense.  It reads as one big question, yet there is not even one 'question mark' in the post.  Before anyone even attempts to put their eyes through the stress of reading that mess, do this:

- Write it again (you can simply reply to this post).
- Get rid of the slang and write as a professional, to other professionals.
- Get rid of the abbreviations
- Add a paragraph or two
- Proof read it
- Use correct sentence structure 
- Have someone else proofread it and see if they understand what you are asking
- Did you ask your question?
- Then "post"

To add - Don't say "Rah".  It gives me douche chills.

Thank you.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 13, 2017)

There are loads of laughs in this..

First, big shout-out to @Ooh-Rah for engaging the knife hand through a web forum. That made me smile. What also gave me a smile was the fact you consider your personal opinion on what jobs "feel right" as worth a decision.

That is always the cutest shit - you don't know dick about being a Marine, let alone being a professional one. I get it, you're a late-teenager and you have an internet connection so for that I give you my congratulations. The sooner you drop the notion that you have even the slightest-fucking-clue as to what you are getting into the better off you'll be. 

Here's the cheat code:
Step 1. Obtain a profession & excel at it
Step 2. Maintain your profession & continue to excel at it
Step 3. Save 75% of your paychecks and spend the rest on absolute bullshit - finances are never a problem until they become one.

By the way, your recruiter is full of shit (sort of). That's his job though - don't hate him for it, clearly he followed steps 1 & 2. What you need to understand is that the most power you will ever wield against the military is _before_ you join the ranks. 

Don't come in here whining about your contract if your youthful ass signs the lines. 

Do you want infantry? Sure reads like you want infantry - so tell your recruiter you want infantry. This isn't rocket science and I don't think there's an MOS for that anyway. Recruiters from all branches are constantly updated on what MOSs need to be filled to sustain the forces. It is absolutely true that the military uses bonuses to entice young lads like yourself into these need-to-be-filled jobs. It isn't because they like you or that you bring anything to the table. 

Why would the military give even the slightest shit if you were an Eagle Scout or something? You might get Private First Class for that? I don't know but guess what, you'll still be scrubbing the shit out of some toilets alongside your non-Eagle Scout peers. By the way, if everyone wanted to be Infantry/Reconnaissance/MARSOC/Storm Troopers then how in the hell would we (as a force) function as a military?

Your recruiter _may_ care about you in some way, shape, or form (about the trades) but honestly realistically speaking he just needs to fill certain positions and it makes no difference to him whether you do it, or the guy next to you, but someone needs to do that shit. As mentioned before you have one power play towards this situation and that is what you decide on before you take your oath. So many kids (including me) feel a sense of obligation to their recruiter beyond themselves. 

Secure your future in whatever the hell you decide to do and know that your values, goals, and life decisions are going to change and hopefully expand way further than what you presently know as a seventeen year old.

Live your life kid, and please - learn to love it.

My take: Go infantry regardless of when you can ship off to basic training or whatever your recruiter says. Its your life.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 13, 2017)

Find your niche in the Corps, and something you think you'll enjoy for 3-4 years. 

From the sounds of it, you may want to set your foot down and tell your recruiter you want infantry. In those 3-4 years you'll start to understand the Marine Corps and what you want to do in it.

Or you can get a job you're not into and spend 3-4 years loathing it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 15, 2017)

Skills that translate well from infantry to civilian life:

1) Leadership. While non infantry career fields have leadership billets, not many places in the world puts three to twelve people in your charge, especially even dealing with lives, in your care at such a young stage in your career.
2) Operating under stress
3) Writing and reviewing reports
4) Inner and inter agency dealings. You can successfully negotiate and operate with multiple different objectives but all dealing toward the same goal.
5) Responsible for sensitive pieces of equipment and information.
6) Follow orders

I'm sure I could easily go on, but name a career field where any of the above skills won't help you? Since you want to be a Marine, that rules out most medical career fields, as such, many blue color jobs are hurting for people that they will gladly pay to train you, or you can use your unlimited GI Bill to learn whatever trade, craft, or anyhthing else your heart desires.

TRDL: There are many skills that translate very well from 03 life to other type jobs. Do what you want . It's your life. If your recruiter won't find you an infantry billet, find one that will.


----------



## Jprez556 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sorry for taking a bit to respond, had some family trouble and a Poolee function, and in no way was I trying to sound like I was whining, honestly Im jut a tad bit stuck on a job. In no way was I trying to sound like I don't want to be in the military, furthermore the Corps if I don't get the job I'd prefer.

All that shit aside I want to earn the title of Marine, and by God II'll work damn hard to make that happen. Im currently pursuing to better myself to have a shot to be infantry, because as @NavyBuyer  states above the skills one can get from the 03 field.

 And thank you both, @Ooh-Rah and @The Hate Ape for not sugar coating this, I know as of now I'm just a wannabe, and I sound like an idiot coming on here and complaining about whats going on. And to @Hillclimb, you hit it right on the head. I'd like to not get a job that I'll hate and have a negative outlook on. 

But I'd just like to hear feedback from Marines, especially ones that went through this before. So thank you guys, and Ill get my shit straight.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 16, 2017)

Jprez556 said:


> But I'd just like to hear feedback from Marines, especially ones that went through this before. So thank you guys, and Ill get my shit straight.



Am I confused? Everyone that has replied is a Marine. I started as a Radio Operator and ended up in MARSOC as a SOCS while Hillclimb became a Critical Skills Operator - wtf other information do you need here? You've been told how to navigate this path. Stop being an attention whore (especially that lame ass wannabe comment). Go infantry or be miserable quietly in whatever you choose - being just a straight leg radio operator sucks ass by the way and so does everything else you mentioned that you've considered.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 16, 2017)

Jprez556 said:


> Sorry for taking a bit to respond, had some family trouble and a Poolee function, and in no way was I trying to sound like I was whining, honestly Im jut a tad bit stuck on a job. In no way was I trying to sound like I don't want to be in the military, furthermore the Corps if I don't get the job I'd prefer.
> 
> All that shit aside I want to earn the title of Marine, and by God II'll work damn hard to make that happen. Im currently pursuing to better myself to have a shot to be infantry, because as @NavyBuyer  states above the skills one can get from the 03 field.
> 
> ...



 There's alot of days you'll hate life in the infantry too. 

Signed a former 0311 who explored several other MOS's and branches before deciding on a 03 Marine Corps contract a few weeks after 9/11.


----------

